# LED Kits?



## optical serenity (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm wanting to replace all my interior lights and possibly even my tail lights with LEDs. Anyone know of a good kit? I searched on here but didn't really find anything.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

optical serenity said:


> I'm wanting to replace all my interior lights and possibly even my tail lights with LEDs. Anyone know of a good kit? I searched on here but didn't really find anything.


There are tons of kits on Ebay but it's 10 times cheaper if you just replace all your interior bulbs with corresponding LEDs. You can find your bulb types here:

2007 Nissan Altima super bright automotive light bulbs, headlight and led bulbs at eAutoWorks


----------



## optical serenity (Jan 17, 2010)

Should I go the Silverstar Ultra route for the H11 headlights? Or spend a bit more and go to HID? How reliable are the HID kits?


----------

